# [A-Blackhand] Raidgilde Angel of Darkness sucht...



## Silverlády (24. November 2008)

Wir, die Gilde Angel of Darkness wurde am 14. Februar 2008 gegründet.
Seitdem sind wir stetig gewachsen und konnten auch schon einige tolle Erfolge zusammen feiern auf welche wir sehr stolz sind.
Viele von unseren Membern sind mit uns schon durch dick und dünn gegangen, dafür natürlich ein dickes Danke das sie auch in schweren Zeiten zu uns gehalten haben.

Zusammenhalt wird bei uns nach wie vor großgeschrieben! 
Wir führen zudem bewusst ein familiäres Miteinander und respektieren die Meinung anderer. 
Für uns steht der Spaß am Spiel im Vordergrund zudem wir natürlich auch Raids zählen und diese 
wollen wir auch in Wrath of the Lich King mit Erfolg meistern.

Haben wir dich nun neugierig gemacht und du möchtest mehr über uns erfahren?
Kein Problem, falls du genau so eine Heimat für deinen Char suchst dann zögere nicht und bewirb 
dich in unserem Forum oder schreib uns einfach InGame an. 
Lies dir aber bitte vorher auch unsere Gilden- & Raidsatzung durch, wenn dir diese dann zusagen 
sollte einer Bewerbung nichts mehr im Wege stehen.


*Bevorzugt werden folgende Klassen für unsere 10er und 25er Raids gesucht:*
1 Holypala
1 Healschami
1 Healdudu
1 Hexer
1 Offtank
2 AoeTanks
3 Shadows
1 Feraldudu

Geplanter Start der 10er Naxx Raids ist der 10.12.2008 und es werden 3 Gruppen aufgestellt!! 


*Unsere Raidzeiten:*
Montag: 19.30 Uhr bis 23.00 Uhr
Mittwoch: 19.30 Uhr bis 23.00 Uhr
Freitag: 19.30 Uhr bis 23.00 Uhr
Sonntag: 19.30 Uhr bis 23.00 Uhr


Unsere Homepage im neuen Design: http://www.wow-angel-of-darkness.de


Ansprechpartner InGame:
Silverlády, Asamandrá, Brohomir, Krâtos, Nisao, Nezgal, Verano

Trau DICH, wir beißen NICHT ;-)


----------



## Palatinus (24. November 2008)

Beißen?? Fressen triffts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/push


----------



## Palatinus (28. November 2008)

/push


----------



## Silverlády (30. November 2008)

Update!

/push it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatinus (3. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------

